# New Regina Pics



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have some pics of Regina from a few snuggle sessions!









Cutie pie!









"Da piktures again, Mama?"









Funny face!









Profile shot!









zzzzzzz









ZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

And some more!









Om nom nom!









"Ugh, lady, you iz alwayz dere wif da kamera..."









Smushy face!









Snaggletooth!









"I'z going to bed now..."









"I said goodnight!"


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Her smushed face is sooooo precious! She looks like a great little cuddler


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the smooshy face and the whole "nuts to this, I'm going back to bed" thing. :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So cute! I love her little smushy face. 

And I am TOTALLY stealing your paper towel under the food dishes idea. Liam makes such a mess when he eats, I'm constantly picking up itty bitty kibble crumbs off of his fleece every evening. :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I love Regina's disgruntled expression in the second last picture :lol: So cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Regina is so adorable!! I absolutely love the snaggletooth picture. As well as the precious sleeping pictures.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Tee hee! I Regina!!
You still have to meet Dexter!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

It seems like it'd been too long since new pics of Regina!!  I love her snoozing sleepy face, and her snaggletooth, and her smooshy face of course! I like her side-swept visor quills, she looks like she did it on purpose with hair spray. Fashionista hedgie!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

love the pics! one of the faces looks likes shes smiling!


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Regina is such a cutie!! I love her expressions.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you all! Regina appreciates the compliments 

And DexterTheHog--yes I want to meet Dexter soooooon!


----------

